
A configurable note taking tool using rofi and Git - conradludgate
https://github.com/conradludgate/notes_public
======
conradludgate
I wanted to start taking notes since it felt like a good habit to get into,
but I didn't like the idea of using a terminal to manage my notes, so I made
this rofi menu script that simplified the process for me

